# Help please



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm building a hope chest for my daughter I have some ash and I want to trim it with something. I have some cherry and walnut. What are your thoughts.any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

While either one would look good, I think the cherry is subtle enough to really make the ash stand out! Now, if it were a chest for a son, I'd go with the walnut!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mr Mac said:


> While either one would look good, I think the cherry is subtle enough to really make the ash stand out! Now, if it were a chest for a son, I'd go with the walnut!


I agree, the cherry will be more elegant and walnut more bold


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dwillems26 said:


> I agree, the cherry will be more elegant and walnut more bold


Totaly agree here and eather way is beautifil here is an Example of Birdeye Maple amd Austrialian Lace wood


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks all . I let the kid decide she went walnut..
I have a problem the top is out of square. It not glue yet is there a trick to square it up. Just my second project so still have a lot to learn


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Measure the diagonals, put a clamp corner-corner on the longer diagonal and apply just a bit of pressure - keep measuring diagonals until they are even. 
But if you have tight joints when it's clamped out of square, you probably won't have tight joints once you square it that way - like if you miscut some things along the way. In that case, your best bet may be to glue it up as square as you can with tight joints, and then square it up on the tablesaw. (and then adjust your plans for a slightly smaller piece.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Every one of your clamps must be placed parallel to the edges of your panel. If even one clamp is slightly diagonal, it will "rack" the panel and make it out of square. By intentionally putting a clamp at a diagonal, you can "rack" the panel in the direction you want it to go. It doesn't take much. You want to pull the 2 longest diagonal corners toward each other so slant the clamp that way. That answers the question if it is a clamping problem. If you cut something out of square, you will have to chase down the source of that problem, check all your machines for accuracy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Sbrooks said:


> Thanks all . I let the kid decide she went walnut..
> *I have a problem the top is out of square.* It not glue yet is there a trick to square it up. Just my second project so still have a lot to learn


Maybe you have one of the sides a different length than it's opposite? There are "L" shaped clamping blocks that you can buy or make, that will insure things get clamped up square.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would get the panel square before putting on the trim. How much out of square is it?












 







.


----------

